# Help with ceiling insulation



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw some mineral wool on sale at menards. Is this stuff good for the ceiling to reduce sound. Or is there a specific kind or brand needed for the ceiling to deaden sound. In other words is all mineral wool the same. I have read that roxul is good, but probably too expensive. Also, I have read that this stuff does not burn. If that is the case can i install next to recessed can lights that are not rated to be next to insulation.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

To deaden a cavity, you don't need anything particularly dense. Do you know what it was (brand, model, density?)

If the cans are not IC rated, you should still give them a bit of space.

Bryan


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

I will get back to you on the brand, model and density when i go back there tomorrow. I will leave at least 4 inches between the lights and the mineral wool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can just get the brand and what 'model' it is, I can get what density it is.

4" should be plenty of airspace.


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

It sounds like you really know your stuff! Great! I got the info. Johnsmanville Minwool-1200. They also told me they had something called Homastote board and that sounds like the owens corning 703 insulation that i am going to use for my acoustic panels. How do you think the Homastote compares to OC703


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Homasote is not what you want by any stretch. It's more for exterior sound isolation - and not all that good at that. I don't have a listing for anything '1200' in Johns Manville - sorry. How flexible is it at a 2' thickness? I'd guess it's likely somewhere between 2.5 and 4.5/cu ft density so a little less to a little more dense than OC703.

Bryan


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok I won't buy that stuff. Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The mineral wool will likely be fine - I was just referring to the Homasote. Quite honestly, for the money you'd spend on dense mineral wool vs insulation would likely be better spent on another layer of drywall.

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

bpape said:


> The mineral wool will likely be fine - I was just referring to the Homasote. Quite honestly, for the money you'd spend on dense mineral wool vs insulation would likely be better spent on another layer of drywall.
> 
> Bryan


Agree 100%


----------

